# ####|  Riesenproblem!  |#####



## Floker (12. Mai 2002)

*mmmmhhh*

Mein kernel brauch ziemlich lange für 
"FINDEN DER MODULABHÄNGIGKEITEN"
was isn das?


----------



## Transmitter (12. Mai 2002)

module sind einfach module, die von deinem kernel optional gladen werden beim booten.

die unterstützen meist so was wie usb / ecp / dma / und andere unwichtige sachen 

du hast wohl ein voreingestelltes setup gemacht, bei dem jeden menge unnötiges zeug geladen wird, da dauert es einfach länger auf sachen zu prüfen, die nicht vorhanden sind


----------

